# Stream Server - Bitte um hilfe



## KaanOne (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mich gerade auf der seite angemeldet ist eine sehr interesante seite.
Ich hoffe das ich einiges beitragen kann und mehr lernen kann.

Ich habe da eine kleine frage.

Ich habe mir einen virtualen server zugelegt und habe auch einige domains. Ich würde gerne eine video stream seite machen.

Da ich nicht soo viel ahnung habe wie ich den server einstelen soll oder was ich daffür alles brauche, würde ich mich freuen um eine kleine weiterhilfe.

Ich entschuldige mich bei den moderatoren falls ich jetzt ins falsche forum gepostet habe.

Danke euch schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Dezember 2008)

Real Streaming?
Free: darwin streaming server

fake streaming?
Free: flash player


----------



## KaanOne (22. Dezember 2008)

naja ich will die streams von anderen seiten leiten das heist die videos sind gehostet auf anderen servern aber spielen von mir aus ab.
weis nicht wie man das nent


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Dezember 2008)

Es spielt keine Rolle wo die Videos sind und wo der Player eingebunden wird. Es gibt viele Formate und Möglichkeiten. Richtiges Streaming ist teuer, es sei denn man kümmert sich selbst um den Server! Wenn man davon keine Ahnung hat, ist es vielleicht besser Flash (z. B. den FPlayer ) oder den DivX WebPlayer zu verwenden - das ist zwar kein echtes Streaming, aber sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo KaanOne,
bitte achte in Zukunft auf eine korrekt Groß- und Kleinschreibung. http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html

mfg


----------

